# Mossberg



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

I was on the Mossberg website looking at the 835 Ulti-Mag Turkey guns. I noticed they had the 24" barrel length. But they also had the 20" barrel length. How could a shortened 20" barrel be a benefit if your goal is to keep a tight pattern at a longer range? Seems to me that your shot pattern would open up quicker with a shorter barrel. Any thoughts?


----------



## Countryboy23 (Mar 13, 2011)

That seems to be the new idea on shotgun barrels,the shorter the better.They say the reason is to make the more compact and easier to pack through the woods.I agree with you,I think its a bunch of bull.Ill stick with my 30 inch barrel.Guess im old school.


----------



## M R DUCKS (Feb 20, 2010)

Minnowhead said:


> I was on the Mossberg website looking at the 835 Ulti-Mag Turkey guns. I noticed they had the 24" barrel length. But they also had the 20" barrel length. How could a shortened 20" barrel be a benefit if your goal is to keep a tight pattern at a longer range? Seems to me that your shot pattern would open up quicker with a shorter barrel. Any thoughts?


It's called " choke"


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

According to the experts the length of barrel has nothing to do with the pattern, only the choke. Four more inches of barrel would give the same pattern at any distance + 4". Not sure of all barrels, but I was a skeptic until I tried it & there was absolutely no difference between a 24" and 28" with the same choke. Only wish I could afford a 23" barrel for my 870 !!


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

I would think the shot string would seperate from the cup or wad faster out of the shorter barrel than a longer one. Regardless after it left the choke. But that is why I'm no expert. Maybe longer barrels offer more of a sighting plane and it would be easier to get around with a shorter barrel though.


----------



## OHIOHUNTER4life (Apr 16, 2011)

I have a Mossberg 500 Grand Slam Turkey 12GA. w/ 20" barrel shooting a .660 choke .. it will definitely hold a tight pattern at 40yds. .. you'd be amazed at what a good quality extended choke like a Kick's Gobblin' Thunder or Pure Gold will do 

.. not saying you wouldn't have even more range with a 24" barrel but then again almost all the turkeys i have killed have been inside 25-yds


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

get the right choke ..my kids are doing great with a 24 in 20 ga they are 3 for 4 so far


----------



## leupy (Feb 12, 2007)

The choke on a shotgun barrel is only in the last two to four inches. The choke is what gives you the tight pattern, a longer barrel may give you a little more velocity.


----------

